# Kinkajous - So Cute!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

If this was a little bit closer to Markham, I would buy them impulsively!

They are so cute!!!! KAWAIIIII!!!!



$2800 for the pair

With great sadness we have come to the decsion to sell our Kinkajous. Our family is growing, and we just don't have the room or the time for them anymore. This has been an extremley hard decsion, and we will be looking for a very special home for them! 
We have 2 boys, both nuetered. The youngest one is 3, was hand raised by myself from 5 weeks old, and is my baby. He loves people! Our oldest guy is 9 (Kinkajous live 30+ years) he is very sweet and shy. He doesn't seek out human affection like the other one, but is very non agressive, and you can handle him. I will absolutley NOT seperate them! Kinkajous should always be kept in pairs as far as Im concerned. They require a cage of 8 feet long 4 feet wide and 6 feet tall minimum. 
They are for more expierianced exotic keepers.They are not for kids, although we have used them in exotic animal shows and they do great, the youngest particularly, he is also harness trained. 
Serious inquiries only please!

Greater Sudbury!

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-pets-for-sale-2-Kinkajous-W0QQAdIdZ162002559


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

To be honest they should not be kept as pets. Just another animal that has been kept to profit off.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Yup! 

That's the same kind of animal that bit Paris Hilton! 

but its so hard to resist! The first pic! its just so cute! better than looking at a hot girl! 

Minature Teddy Bear!!! ^^


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

From what I know and have been told ( i have never bothered reading up on them ) they are a south american racoon. Plus they can rip your face off with those crazy teeth and claws LOL


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

sudbury is pretty far from markham... it's up north near where i live. poor little kinkajous.


----------

